# Why have NKJV sales been so strong?



## etexas (Apr 24, 2008)

I am an AV man, but that aside, I like the NKJV. Over the past few years it has had VERY strong sales. Funny thing: Nelson has NOT been "pushing" the NKJV! In point of fact, they used to have a website for the NKJV, not anymore! It seems they have been marketing the NCT strongly. Like I say, I think it is an remarkable trend, the NKJV hovering between the 2nd and 3rd place in sales both in CBA and internet sales. (I call it remarkable given the bias against the TR as a base for the NT.) Any thoughts on this trend or what might be driving it?


----------



## Grymir (Apr 24, 2008)

It's a middle of the road approach. People know that the KJV is the best, but buy into the notion of it's not current english, coupled with the so called modern updating. People know the NIV is bad, but want something connected with a rich history like the KJV. Anyway - Long Live the King Jimmy!!

my 2 cents -


----------



## etexas (Apr 24, 2008)

Grymir said:


> It's a middle of the road approach. People know that the KJV is the best, but buy into the notion of it's not current english, coupled with the so called modern updating. People know the NIV is bad, but want something connected with a rich history like the KJV. Anyway - Long Live the King Jimmy!!
> 
> my 2 cents -


This may be part of it. Like I say, I am an AV man, BUT, I think the NKJV is the best of modern versions both in terms of accuracy and Hebrew/Greek Textual Basis. I guess a "little" part of me hopes the strong NKJV sales might be a sign of renewed interest in the TR.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2008)

I think it is because a lot of those who grew up on the KJV but who are looking for something more modern will go with the NKJV. This seems to be a common choice for pastors and churches who would prefer not to use the KJV but have a lot of members who still use it. I think this is one reason why the MacArthur Study Bible was first issued in the NKJV. MacArthur is Critical Text all the way as the notes demonstrate. I remember reading somewhere that the NKJV was chosen because it would appeal to a wider range of people than the NASB would. 

I think the difference is also that within the last year or two they introduced a dirt cheap $1 edition that has sold well even though with the 3 column text I have found it practicably unreadable when I've looked at it.


----------



## etexas (Apr 24, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> I think it is because a lot of those who grew up on the KJV but who are looking for something more modern will go with the NKJV. This seems to be a common choice for pastors and churches who would prefer not to use the KJV but have a lot of members who still use it. I think this is one reason why the MacArthur Study Bible was first issued in the NKJV. MacArthur is Critical Text all the way as the notes demonstrate. I remember reading somewhere that the NKJV was chosen because it would appeal to a wider range of people than the NASB would.
> 
> I think the difference is also that within the last year or two they introduced a dirt cheap $1 edition that has sold well even though with the 3 column text I have found it practicably unreadable when I've looked at it.


The dirt cheap "models" might be some of it as well,but how does this explain the fast selling Uber-Expensive Cambridge Goatskin editions?


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 24, 2008)

Grymir said:


> It's a middle of the road approach. People know that the KJV is the best, but buy into the notion of it's not current english, coupled with the so called modern updating. People know the NIV is bad, but want something connected with a rich history like the KJV. Anyway - Long Live the King Jimmy!!
> 
> my 2 cents -



No bias here. 

NIV sells well because of of the number of Arminian churches in America (huge market share) who use it and the number of indisputably good study Bibles that are based on it (e.g., The Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible). NASB keeps doing well because of the high percentage of dispensationalists in America who prefer it because of their literal hermeneutic. The HCSB is doing pretty good because of the SBC association. The ESV sells well because just about *all* of the true Christians have adopted it and promoted it. 

KJV is still the preference for blue haired ladies who live in musty smelling homes and consider "In the Garden" the greatest hymn ever written. It is also the clear winner in the specialty niche of *very* opinionated food service personnel with hippie backgrounds and Wicca experience AND some people for whom theology begins with the 16th century and ends in the early 17th century. 

NKJV is popular with NASCAR fundamentalists who do not drink, dance, chew, or gamble but hate Shakespeare.

Actually, since I think that the greatest theologians were Calvin, Turretin, Owen, and Edwards (with Bavinck coming later) AND I am too ig-nor-unt to like Shakespeare, maybe I should switch to the NKJV post haste???


----------



## etexas (Apr 24, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > It's a middle of the road approach. People know that the KJV is the best, but buy into the notion of it's not current english, coupled with the so called modern updating. People know the NIV is bad, but want something connected with a rich history like the KJV. Anyway - Long Live the King Jimmy!!
> ...


NASCAR Fundamentalist! Love it! I may borrow that!
Hey man! If you don't dig the Bard, the NKJV MIGHT be the version for you!


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2008)

I think it was D.A. Waite or one of the other IFB KJV Onlyists who said in a critical review of the NKJV when it came out that real Bible readers wouldn't read it.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 24, 2008)

I hate 'In the Garden' It's perhaps the worst hymn ever written. I love the jocularities!!!

Would it add to my case for the King Jimmy if it was known that Jimmy Johnson is my favorite driver?? (A little Kenneth Haggin exegesis there!!)


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 24, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I hate 'In the Garden' It's perhaps the worst hymn ever written. I love the jocularities!!!
> 
> Would it add to my case for the King Jimmy if it was know that Jimmy Johnson is my favorite driver?? (A little Kenneth Haggin exegesis there!!)



Oh man, that is, that is - like - so deep and profound. Whoa, you got somethin' goin' on there.



Why do I like the NKJV? Simple. MT/TR with modern rendering. period.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 24, 2008)

> Why have NKJV sales been so strong?



The explanation is actually quite simple. The customers have walked into the shop, picked up an NKJV instead of something else, and given the booksellers the money.


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 24, 2008)

People who prefer the received text but don't particularly feel superfluiticiously naughty?


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2008)

etexas said:


> I am an AV man, but that aside, I like the NKJV. Over the past few years it has had VERY strong sales. Funny thing: Nelson has NOT been "pushing" the NKJV! In point of fact, they used to have a website for the NKJV, not anymore! It seems they have been marketing the NCT strongly. Like I say, I think it is an remarkable trend, the NKJV hovering between the 2nd and 3rd place in sales both in CBA and internet sales. (I call it remarkable given the bias against the TR as a base for the NT.) Any thoughts on this trend or what might be driving it?



If there isn't a website they must have just recently pulled it down. I was on it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Apr 24, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> I think it is because a lot of those who grew up on the KJV but who are looking for something more modern will go with the NKJV. This seems to be a common choice for pastors and churches who would prefer not to use the KJV but have a lot of members who still use it. I think this is one reason why the MacArthur Study Bible was first issued in the NKJV. MacArthur is Critical Text all the way as the notes demonstrate. I remember reading somewhere that the NKJV was chosen because it would appeal to a wider range of people than the NASB would.
> 
> I think the difference is also that within the last year or two they introduced a dirt cheap $1 edition that has sold well even though with the 3 column text I have found it practicably unreadable when I've looked at it.



The MacArthur Bible was first published in NKJV simply because Thomas Nelson published it, and they insisted on using their own translation. It was simple economics for them. MacArthur himself, as you pointed out, uses the NASB. (And I believe that the MAcArthur Bible now comes in NASB, too.)


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2008)

Contra Marcion said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is because a lot of those who grew up on the KJV but who are looking for something more modern will go with the NKJV. This seems to be a common choice for pastors and churches who would prefer not to use the KJV but have a lot of members who still use it. I think this is one reason why the MacArthur Study Bible was first issued in the NKJV. MacArthur is Critical Text all the way as the notes demonstrate. I remember reading somewhere that the NKJV was chosen because it would appeal to a wider range of people than the NASB would.
> ...



You are correct but If I recall correctly I saw something posted once by someone close to MacArthur that what I posted above was one reason for using the NKJV. The MacArthur Study Bible was originally published in 1997 by Word, which later became part of Nelson or at that time was becoming part of Nelson.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Apr 24, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Contra Marcion said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim said:
> ...



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2008)

The New Geneva Study Bible (the first publication of the Reformation Study Bible in 1995) was NKJV because they could not come to terms with Zondervan in the early 1990's and turned to Nelson. It was originally supposed to be NIV.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 24, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> KJV is still the preference for blue haired ladies who live in musty smelling homes....



Hey Dennis,

you forgot a niche. I know a contemporary poet who loves language and the precision with which it may depict spiritual realities, who came out of Woodstock, and is a poet of the streets. And who loves the saying by C.S. Lewis, "All that is not eternal is eternally out of date." No blue hair, though -- not much hair at all!


Chris,

I think a lot of what has been said above is true. It is the pew Bible in the church I serve, as I had a choice from the planting church of the ESV or the NKJV.

When I was teaching in Africa, I would have been glad for the class to have NKJVs instead of the ESVs they'd been issued before I got there, as the margin notes of the latter did a lot of damage to these folks' trust in God having a settled word He had given to the church. I could have worked with the NKJV. I did manage to bring some small KJV NTs with Psalms & Proverbs for the pastors in the class. Though some of the tribes had very accurate New Testaments in their own languages.

Steve


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 24, 2008)

Because the tyranny of the critical text is over, serious students of the Bible want a translation based upon the authentic and legitimate tradition.

In the future, we'll see publications that echo Kurt Aland's sentiment that:

"We can appreciate the better the struggle for freedom from the dominance of the Textus Receptus when we remember that in this period it was regarded as preserving even to the last detail the inspired and infallible word of God himself." The Text of the New Testament, An Introduction to the Critical Editions, Kurt Aland, Barbara Aland, p 16

But it will be altered to reflect the new sentiment directed toward the Critical Text:

"We can appreciate the better the struggle for freedom from the dominance of the Critical Text when we remember that in this period no one regarded it as preserving every detail of the inspired and infallible word of God himself."

Ultimately, Christians, because they are regenerate creatures who want to believe God as the Spirit dwells in them, want and need certainty for their faith. The rise of the Critical Text and its dominance rests upon advancing unbelief, constantly and incessantly questioning the integrity of and Authority of Scripture and the certainty that rests upon that. That presupposition is temporary and paranthetical, because it produces an inferior faith.

As the disintegration of society continues and hell enlarges itself, the Kingdom of God will make tremendous advances, for it comes in clouds of darkness (Rev 1:7, Zeph 1:15), and the battle over Authority being in man or God will continue to intensify the polemic between advocates of the Roman position and defenders of Sola Scriptura, respectively, until everyone will view the Critical Text as an archaic relic of 4th century apostasy.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 24, 2008)

Elder Steve,

I was mainly going for jocularity, not precision. As you know, your arguments have had an impact on my thinking (enough to start re-visiting the issue and looking at it for myself). I just couldn't resist the blue haired ladies comment since I run a retirement home ministry.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2008)

etexas said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is because a lot of those who grew up on the KJV but who are looking for something more modern will go with the NKJV. This seems to be a common choice for pastors and churches who would prefer not to use the KJV but have a lot of members who still use it. I think this is one reason why the MacArthur Study Bible was first issued in the NKJV. MacArthur is Critical Text all the way as the notes demonstrate. I remember reading somewhere that the NKJV was chosen because it would appeal to a wider range of people than the NASB would.
> ...



I think Cambridge just started producing NKJV's within the past year or so. Those who like the NKJV are probably most responsible for the sales, along with people who simply like to collect nice editions like that. 

Nelson has also recently relaunched the NKJV Study Bible and it is also available in some cheap editions at places like Wal Mart. There was a revised NKJV MacArthur Study Bible that was issued around the time the NASB edition was published. They have recently issued the New Open Bible in NKJV too, which was a popular study Bible in the 70's and 80's. 

A version that has been out for over 20 years and that has basically always been popular doesn't really require the kind of heavy promotion that we see with the ESV now. I would imagine that it is consistently in the top 3 or 4 in sales and has been for many years. My guess is that it has just about always been more popular than the NASB ever since it was published.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 24, 2008)

Likewise I for jocularity, Dennis, despite my wife's telling me I don't have a good sense of humor! When I tell her that the mentally challenged folks I worked with for years thought I was hilarious, she says, "Well there you have it."


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 24, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I hate 'In the Garden' It's perhaps the worst hymn ever written. I love the jocularities!!!
> 
> Would it add to my case for the King Jimmy if it was known that Jimmy Johnson is my favorite driver?? (A little Kenneth Haggin exegesis there!!)



It is most certainly true that "In the Garden" is the "all skate" of hymns. (you know, let's all skate, skate in the direction of the . . .)


----------



## etexas (Apr 24, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> Because the tyranny of the critical text is over, serious students of the Bible want a translation based upon the authentic and legitimate tradition.
> 
> In the future, we'll see publications that echo Kurt Aland's sentiment that:
> 
> ...


Thomas I hope there is to a degree a "new" vindication of the MT/TR in upswing of sales in the NKJV. Like you I prefer the AV, BUT, I would rather people read the NKJV than the NIV hands down!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 24, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> > Why have NKJV sales been so strong?
> 
> 
> 
> The explanation is actually quite simple. The customers have walked into the shop, picked up an NKJV instead of something else, and given the booksellers the money.



This is perhaps a better reason than my waxing eloquent!  But I do wonder how much this happens? I mean, how many people do put thought into a Bible? ie, driven by packaging or Binding. (If I wanted NIV, I could get anything, from primo leather to a metal encased Bible to survive the nuclear holocaust!)


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > > Why have NKJV sales been so strong?
> ...



The same goes for the ESV. In some respects the ESV has led the pack in issuing trendy editions.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 24, 2008)

The NASB has a new trendy edition coming doesn't it???







I hear it promises to be a most dynamic "sword" AND it will appeal to the niche audience of aging geeks.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 24, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> The NASB has a new trendy edition coming doesn't it???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I actually had to google the Yoda Study Bible to make sure it wasn't real!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 24, 2008)

I see Yoda is "bearing the Sword" on the cover. Nice Romans 13 reference...


----------



## bookslover (Apr 24, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> I think this is one reason why the MacArthur Study Bible was first issued in the NKJV. MacArthur is Critical Text all the way as the notes demonstrate. I remember reading somewhere that the NKJV was chosen because it would appeal to a wider range of people than the NASB would.



The story I heard at the time was that MacArthur wanted to issue his study Bible in the NASB, but the Lockman Foundation wanted an outrageous amount of money as the licensing fee for him to do that. So, he told them where they could put their licensing fee (in a nice, Christian way, of course) and went with the NKJV instead.

An example of the NASB folks shooting themselves in the foot, no?

Actually, I've been reading the NKJV lately for my devotions, and I have to say that I like it - although I'm still pretty much an ESV man. I found a Thomas Nelson NKJV, hardback, 2 columns per page, verse by verse style (not paragraphs) in (fairly) large print for only about $16.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 24, 2008)

Timothy,

I just wanted to have fun with the comments PB members make about the Yoda-esque style.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 24, 2008)

True, it is.


----------



## etexas (Apr 25, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...


I do not agree (with due respect) when was the last time you were in a Christian Bookstore? NIV, all over the place, NLT, everywhere, growing area for the ESV selection, with the NKJV, the FEW they have are in a corner! You have to ask to find them. The same in B&N.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2008)

etexas said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > Grymir said:
> ...



I think the ESV was the first in the metal case, they have editions in polka dot covers, hot pink rubber covers, etc. But if you are thinking of the "bibles" in magazine format, then no, Crossway hasn't gone that far. 

NKJV is front and center in most stores I go in. I don't really count B&N because they really aren't as geared toward evangelicals the way Books a Million is. Borders section is typically better than B&N too. Most independent Christian bookstores have as much NKJV as AV, and Lifeway and Family Christian Stores as well.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Apr 26, 2008)

This is the reason for the Lockman Foundation's reasoning for their high royalties. The NASV was actually translated by Yoda himself! Do you have any idea how much it costs to get a jedi-master to translate the entire Bible from scratch!?!?!?

They are still trying to pay for the original work they are. 

Also, when they did the updated version, they did not consult Yoda and this made the little guy quite angry. Almost turned him to the dark side it did but instead he sued the Foundation and won using the old jedi mind trick...thus we have even more inflated prices regarding the royalties.




DMcFadden said:


> The NASB has a new trendy edition coming doesn't it???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 26, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> This seems to be a common choice for pastors and churches who would prefer not to use the KJV but have a lot of members who still use it. I think this is one reason why the MacArthur Study Bible was first issued in the NKJV. MacArthur is Critical Text all the way as the notes demonstrate. I remember reading somewhere that the NKJV was chosen because it would appeal to a wider range of people than the NASB would.


Actually, it was about money. They wanted the MSB to be printed using the NASB, but the Lockman Foundation wanted far too much money to use their translation. Nelson, on the other hand, already was in on the new study Bible, so there was no copyright issue. Only after Zondervan obtained rights to the NASB did the MSB get published with that version. It's supposed to come out in ESV shortly as well. This may be one huge reason the NKJV has done well though, because they were cheaper for publication of study Bibles (New Geneva, Reformation and others). [NOTE: Sorry I repeated some of what was said - I typed this as I went through the thread and am too lazy to weed out the parts already addressed]

While I'm not an AV proponent, I do prefer the MT (too many concerns with the TR, personally). The NKJV is the closest to the MT I'm aware of, and uses a very responsible translation method. While being literal, it is not nearly as presumptuous as many other versions. Translation decisions are noted by using italics and margin notes, and variances from both the NU and MT are noted as well. This gives the reader the opportunity to investigate and make decisions in accordance to their own textual preferences/convictions. I've encouraged members of our church to do likewise for the same reasons.

I don't chew (anymore), gamble (anymore) or drink (anymore), but I do like to dance with my wife on occasion and enjoy some Shakespeare. Sorry Dennis, I suppose I sort of mess up the stereotype... Or maybe not because I've never been a NASCAR enthusiast. Perhaps I'm just confused.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2008)

Wannabee said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > This seems to be a common choice for pastors and churches who would prefer not to use the KJV but have a lot of members who still use it. I think this is one reason why the MacArthur Study Bible was first issued in the NKJV. MacArthur is Critical Text all the way as the notes demonstrate. I remember reading somewhere that the NKJV was chosen because it would appeal to a wider range of people than the NASB would.
> ...



Do you mean Nelson instead of Zondervan obtaining rights to the translaton? Zondervan has been publishing the NASB 1995 Update since at least 1999. That's when my NASB Classic Reference Bible was published by Zondervan and they issued the NASB Study Bible within a year or so after that. Nelson recently started producing NASB's again (they were a publisher for the older version in the 1970's and 80's), starting I think with the MSB and now with some other editions as well. 

I agree with your take on the NKJV being the best modern translation.


----------

